# Ponydoodle critique



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

More hair wouldn't hurt..you could also dye the mane and tail and then he'd really look like a pony!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

All my friends & coworkers want me to dye him! Maybe I'll cave in to the peer pressure...
Perhaps a brown or black mane & tail? 

I would have preferred to leave his legs fluffier, but he's just enrolled in doggy daycare, and kiddie pools wreak havoc on Flash's cotton coat. The #3 is as long as I could leave it without worrying about major matting.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, he sure is handsome! He looks great in the trim, in my opinion.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally I would trim the topknot thinnner... almost like a mohawk... if you are looking for a Mane look  and leave it long in the center front.Sort of like this.. I would also color it


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would also leave leg Poms on too. These can just grow & do no shaping so they would drape more like a horse with furnishings. I find the TK a bit to shaggy over the side of the eyes. A bit like a Mushroom cap but it is a presonal preference. I like the #3 blade on the body.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree about the poms.. He could look like a little Gypsy horse


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy and he does look good in this clip. I, too, would let the "mane" area grow longer, it would make it look more like a mane. His clip sorta looks like a modified German clip. I think it looks great on him the way it is, but if you want it to look more like a pony clip, he needs his top knot clipped higher off the ears and the mane grow longer. Coloring it would definitely enhance the look! Ahhh, just jump in on it, you'll love it!! LOL

I did a, what I call, a modified my little pony clip on my girl, Chantel. I didn't want the mane to be really narrow and stand up, so I left it wider (like yours) but long, so it fell over both sides of her neck like a pony's mane does. I left her bracelets and am letting them grow a bit longer, then I am going to shave off the area on the front of the leg so it looks like the furnishings on a Clydesdale horse..lol. If she were a white, I would color her mane. 

Here is a pic of Chantel in her pony clip.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I just found this today. I love it!


----------

